
China is reportedly using LinkedIn to recruit spies overseas - RobertSmith
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/28/china-is-reportedly-using-linkedin-to-recruit-spies-overseas.html
======
jbob2000
We should link to the original article, which is here:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/27/world/asia/china-
linkedin...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/27/world/asia/china-linkedin-
spies.html)

